# Other Pets > Horses >  My daughter's new horse

## KeithTN

A friend down the road from me is kinda like an adopted grandfather to my daughter. Last night they went to a horse sell and came home with a Tennessee Walker that an elderly man could no longer care for. The horse's name is Ceasar. He is underweight, but he is an extremely gentle geilding. My friend said they seemed to bond almost immediately. He is going to keep him over at his place until we get his weight where it should be and we get our pasture fenced and stalls finished in our barn. We only live a mile from him, so it's no problem from my daughter to go over there and take care of her new friend. Here is a couple of pics she took of him today. I'll post more as he progresses.

----------


## KeithTN

Oh... the white stuff on him is for the ticks and any crawlies he might have. He was also rubbed down with fly repellent.

----------


## frankykeno

Awww the poor thing, he certainly is underweight.   :Sad:   Look at those gentle eyes though.  I bet once he's got some groceries in him, he'll be just a big handsome boy.  Can't wait to see those pictures.  Congrats to your daughter on her new horse!  :Smile:   Take tons of pictures of his recovery please.

----------


## Wh00h0069

Congrats on your new horse. I bet your daughter is thrilled. Sounds like he is in good hands.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What a great thing you did here.  This horse is beautiful now but will be absolutley gorgeous once he is fattened up.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my goodness that poor baby!  :Sad:  

I can't wait to see him once he's fattened up and looking as handsome as can be!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

He's going to be stunning.  Congrats to your daughter! :Very Happy:

----------


## Montessa Python

Please be aware an underfed, under weight horse can change when they are feeling good, and have more engergy.
He may be the greatest, quietest horse NOW.. but when he has his energy and weight back up, he may not be the super wonderful quiet horse you expect him to be, and how he seems to be NOW...
So be safe, and ensure he has the training he supposedly has, and that he is not dangerous before putting your daughter on him.
Just saying... I have heard of many horses being underfed and underweight and just have no energy, suddenly turn into a different horse, when up to weight and have their energy up.

Carol

----------


## ZinniaZ

Oh goodness.  That will take some time to rehab him.  Do you guys know how to feed and care for a starving/ severely underweight horse?  If you need any tips or have any questions, please feel free to post or send a pm.  I just went through this with a lovely old gelding.    Best wishes.

----------


## KeithTN

> Oh goodness.  That will take some time to rehab him.  Do you guys know how to feed and care for a starving/ severely underweight horse?  If you need any tips or have any questions, please feel free to post or send a pm.  I just went through this with a lovely old gelding.    Best wishes.


We are currently working with our friend on rehabing him. He brought back several horses that were in far worse shape. My daughter is never in the corral alone with him, but she is the one doing the feeding and taking care of him. Our friend is doing the "mean" stuff to him, like worming, floating his teeth, etc. From what I've been told, Ceasar had been a show/ pleasure horse in the past. The 80 year old gentleman who had him could no longer afford to take of his horses. I believe his grandson finally convince him to start letting go of his horses. I've got a copy of his pedigree, coggins records and such. Atleast he kept up win his vaccinations and coggins tests.

----------


## KeithTN

I started doing some research into his pedigree, can't get to sleep for some reason. Anyway, I found a webpage dedicated to his grandfather.

Prides Generator

----------


## llovelace

Kieth:
back away from the computer & go to bed! lol  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

He is Stunning!

----------

